# Device for Tracking lost clubs



## clubcatcher (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm doing some market research, and was wondering if anyone here has used a device for preventing lost clubs and wedges? I'm currently on indiegogo if you'd like to check it out.

http://www.indiegogo.com/theclubcatcher/x/1885364

Looking for feedback to help further develop the product. If you have any feedback or opinions, they are much appreciated! Thanks!


----------

